# Do you claim VAT on B&Q receipts?



## censuspro (20 Jul 2011)

No VAT number or VAT breakdown on the receipts however there is a reasonable amount of business expenditure for repairs done on the business premises and there would be about €300 in VAT.

Is it possible to bring back the receipts to B&Q and ask for an invoice?


----------



## nediaaa (21 Jul 2011)

there is a vat amount and BandQs vat no an the reciepts. I always claim the vat on their reciepts


----------



## censuspro (21 Jul 2011)

Just saw the VAT number on the _back _of the receipt, no breakdown though.


----------

